# Anyone unsure of getting the hypnotherapy tapes - please read!



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

If you aren't sure if you should spend the money on the tapes, I can tell you it is a wise investment. I finished the tapes a month or so ago and like everyone says, I am continuing to get better and better. The stupid mind armies are still there so I still face my fears of going out to eat and things like that, but logically I know I don't have to be concerned like I used to be. By the way, I'm not associated with Mike in any way, but I do thank him from the bottom of my heart for making these tapes and himself available to help us. I feel almost normal! lol


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ditto what BR said. With all on my plate right now....... My symptoms are manageable, thanks only I think to Mike's hypnotherapy program. BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I went abroad for 10 days and stayed the whole time with family, and we all shared one bathroom (up to six of us). Two years ago the very idea would send me into a panic. I would have obsessed, worried, cried and had panic attacks over the very thought. I would have worried for weeks ahead of time, running through all of the disasterous, embarrasing times I would have.I was fine the whole time. Not only were my bowels fine, so was my attitude. No worry, no panic, just fun. It's been many, many years when I could relax and have fun without worry.Mike, thank you.AZ


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

I agree.I am on day 48 (I think)I have gotten over the hump I experienced,and am noticing improvement,slow but sure.yesterday I had a PAIN FREE DAY!For me this is just amazing.esp since I had a bunch of stressful stuff going on that day.Mike-thanks from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!














Beth[This message has been edited by celticlady (edited 10-06-2001).]


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Ditto







The tapes really are an _investment_. The benefits last and even accrue over time.







------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## ewink (May 17, 2001)

I can only agree with that! It was the best money I've ever spent on myself. I have 3 days left, and the last week or so I have felt such an amazing improvement. I felt great improvement pretty much right from the start, like after a week or 10 days or so, which continued throughout the whole process. But now, it's just incredible. I think I'm finally getting back to feeling "normal"! I don't have to worry about what I eat anymore, and I don't. I eat and enjoy eating again, and am fine, and I'm gaining weight (which I hadn't been able to do for 4 years now).So, from the bottom of my heart too, Mike, thank you, thank you very much for making those tapes.Edith


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They did it for me too.I am glad it is helping people. I think personally its on the top for investment in yourself and IBS. I am still amazed by it and what its done for me and glad I have stuck around to suggest it to others and even glader that Mike produce them. Thanks Mike, your the best.







BR and others if you could post to the success thread that would be great. ITs important. ThanksIt makes me feeel good to see others get better. IBS bites bad.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

Hi All,Thank you very much







If I knew how to do a little blushing smilie I would do one







Again thank you. Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

Newbie second time poster on this board - in fact the first time I've faced up and had a look on the net. I knew help was available, but never had the bottle to look. Finally after yet another ruined evening down the pub when I spent more time in the loo panicing about whether a cubicle would be fre etc etc etc, I've finally had enough. I'll admit that IBS has been having a serious effect on my life for well over a year now.I'm not a big woopsie - but i'm almost in tears here reading about the chap who was worried about there only being one toilet! The more I look through these posts (I've only just started!) the more I see me everywhere! I'm not the only freak after all!Anyway, enough chat. Where do I order these tapes from (told you's I was a newbie!) I know they won't be a wonder cure, but just a tiny bit of improvement would be very groovy.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Okay, Eric, I'll post on the success thread soon (I promise!). Hi SteveMoore44,You can link to the tapes from Eric's post two above yours. Best of luck and I'm glad you found out you're not the only one dealing with IBS!To everyone else who posted on here, I'm really glad to hear all of you were helped like I was. I wouldn't wish IBS on my worst enemy. (well, right now maybe there are some I would wish it on - maybe they'd be spending too much time in the bathroom to worry about wreaking horror on other people).


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks BR.







Steve, you can look at the site here. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/ Hypnotherapy for IBS has the highest success rate for most people.This maybe another site for you to look at. www.ibshypnosis.com a leading IBS researcher website from the UNC.Keep reading the bb it will help.If you have any more questions let us know.BR, thanks again and I am thrilled they helped you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks Eric. I'm thrilled, too!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Bump


----------



## jb2 (Jan 6, 2002)

As Marylin has kindly bumped this up the board I'm gonna add my little bit as when this thread was started I wasn't here.







I finished the programme in May, 2002 that is. And can say that I was wondering at first if it was going to be worth buying the prog' as I, like many other people, had tried many remedys,pills and potions, fiddled about with my diet none of which did any good.I started the programme in early February and completed the course in May. I can say that if anyone reading this is down to their last ï¿½ or $ or whatever currency you use then spend it wisely and spend it on an investment in you.The IBS Audio programme (Mikes tapes) will be the best investment in you that you will ever make; I am talking from personal experience.I am still finding improvements every day.I could go on singing its praises but I will just say if you have tried everything else or are thinking of trying some other potion or pill dont waste your money spend it on something which will help you.There is a lot of clinical evidence which supports HT as a very valid treatment for IBS and Mike Mahoneys programme is THE best available.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi jb:I'm glad the tapes have helped you so much!! I continue to improve after finishing the IBS 100 day program quite a while ago. What's fascinating is how it helped in other areas, also.







They really are the best investment a person could make in themselves.







JeanG


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

After 1 1/2 years from the start of using Mike's Audioprogram 100 I'm still receiving total symptom relief and still listen to my favorite tapes at bedtime for great sleep, thanks Mike!!







Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just to mention, its been three years for me no problemo and still doing excellent.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I too think these tapes are amazing. To think of all the money I wasted on herbs, supplements and naturopaths!I'm 80% better and I finished the tapes over a year ago (actually it may have been longer than that I just don't remember), but I do know that I am still improving.Thanks Mike


----------

